# :?: I want my mail box to be bigger...



## lajs (Jul 18, 2004)

Yahoo. com has announced that it provides 100 mb mail box
i already have an account in yahoo.co.in, is there any possibility to change it yahoo.com account ..so that mailbox ....is big


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 18, 2004)

well i suppose all the yahoo mail services have got auto upgraded which means that ur existing yahoo or yahoo.co.in account has been upgraded to 250MB itself.well that happened in my case atleast but if not u can create a yahoo a/c separately if you want to,to enjoy the additional services offered by yahoo for the mailbox.


----------



## lajs (Jul 18, 2004)

my mail box still stands 6mb  tis not up graded 
tis this mail account was created in year 2000 --
is age oldsnot upgraded??????


----------



## sridhar8310 (Jul 18, 2004)

register urself at spymac.com they provide 1gb of email account


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 18, 2004)

if u need more space, use rediff-they give 1GB. spymac is not that good although it does give 1GB. 


> well i suppose all the yahoo mail services have got auto upgraded which means that ur existing yahoo or yahoo.co.in account has been upgraded to 250MB itself.well that happened in my case atleast but if not u can create a yahoo a/c separately if you want to,to enjoy the additional services offered by yahoo for the mailbox.


and allwyndlima, yahoo upgraded 3 100MB not 250MB


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 18, 2004)

lajs said:
			
		

> my mail box still stands 6mb  tis not up graded
> tis this mail account was created in year 2000 --
> is age oldsnot upgraded??????



click on options and account information , then edit the language & content setting to English - United states.

Log out and clear all cookies. Log back into ur account and voila u will have a bigger mail account.


----------



## lajs (Jul 18, 2004)

blade_runner... i can see only mail options in my inbox..
when i clicked it and checked my account information .....but there i could not see any language and content setting ..!


why is this so?????


----------



## sailendra (Jul 19, 2004)

@lajs
   You are right, there seem to be no way of changing the language / content once you signed up for a yahoo account. I created a new account for myself at yahoo with the Language /  Content set to the default of United States. This gave me the 100 MB storage. I also created another account , this time with the Language / Content set to India. Guess what this new account gives only  6MB storage!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 19, 2004)

hey yup bud thats right sorry about the 250MB info thats wrong it is indeed 100MB but in my case it had been autoupgraded and yeah nemsis i do have a rediffmail a/c and its currently the best and fastest and is recommended to all users until google doesnt spill the beans.


----------



## techno_funky (Jul 19, 2004)

hey use this trick hold one end of the account and tell dad to hold the other end  and pull it towards each otehr VOILA A NEW BIG EMAIL BOX


----------



## lajs (Jul 19, 2004)

hey if any one wants their mails  addressed to yahoo inbox to be forwarded (to their rediff or any other gmail,spymac... email accounts ..)
they can do that by checking --yahoo delivers!  option in yahoo


----------



## mira000111 (Jul 19, 2004)

*need for space?*

   men........if u people r looking for more space then


 why not read the topic in the forum           'forget 1 GB ..  !1 TB mail is here .


----------



## lajs (Jul 19, 2004)

youvegotpost.com is nice site to have email account ..no ads ,huge space...but  if not active within 30 days---mail box get deleted


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 19, 2004)

sailendra said:
			
		

> @lajs
> You are right, there seem to be no way of changing the language / content once you signed up for a yahoo account. I created a new account for myself at yahoo with the Language /  Content set to the default of United States. This gave me the 100 MB storage. I also created another account , this time with the Language / Content set to India. Guess what this new account gives only  6MB storage!



Are you sure that u cant change the language and content to English USA. Cause i can change it.......


----------



## sailendra (Jul 19, 2004)

@blade_runner
well, there is certainly no such option once you are signed up and selected your country as India. Where exactly is this option in your case?


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 20, 2004)

sailendra said:
			
		

> @blade_runner
> well, there is certainly no such option once you are signed up and selected your country as India. Where exactly is this option in your case?



*pics.xs.to/pics/04071/12.JPG

And i have a co.in account. Once u change these settings u immediately get a 100 Mb account instead of the 6 Mb one. Try it.


----------



## never_trust_any_stranger (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey use rediffmail.
In Yahoo.co.in  there is only 6 mb space.
but 100 mb in yahoo.com


----------



## sailendra (Jul 20, 2004)

Well, well, mine doesnt show any such option  
*pics.xs.to/pics/04071/memberdetails.JPG


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 20, 2004)

That weird! cuz after * Email information* it shud display * General Preferences* which lists the language & content settings which can be changed. Can any1 else verify this. Sailendra u have posted only half a screenshot? the tab below the scrshot u posted is more important. 
*pics.xs.to/pics/04072/13.JPG


----------



## sailendra (Jul 20, 2004)

Here's the second part of the screen shot:
*pics.xs.to/pics/04072/accinfo.JPG


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 20, 2004)

Whoa ! No idea why urs isnt showing up ? Can nebody else also confirm this ............ wonder why there is a space between general preferences and time zone, seems like something is missing !!


----------



## sailendra (Jul 20, 2004)

@blade_runner
  I too am confused about this. Like i said earlier, I checked the account options for another account i signed up using English -United States as the Language and Content Preference. It  however, has the option to switch the  Language & Content  preference. I haven't tried switching to India though -  for fear of being downgraded to 6MB.


----------



## lajs (Jul 20, 2004)

@blade runner...
i went throu. yahoo help reg. upgradation of my mail box...
it was mentioned ..that mail boxes would be upgraded  soon ...but it would take time...
infact my yahoo.co.in mailbox showed the same thing as sailendra's


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 21, 2004)

Well bad luck guys !! u will have to wait then ........


----------



## sandeep8000861 (Jul 30, 2004)

Thnx for the info Guys


----------



## siddhesh (Jul 30, 2004)

*This is what is mentioned in the Yahoo! India Help Pages . . . *




> Yahoo! Mail is in the process of upgrading its tens of millions of consumers worldwide to the New and Improved Yahoo! Mail. The new enhancements, including extra storage, will be introduced in our country in the coming months. In the interim, you are able to continue to use the current version of Yahoo! Mail to easily stay in touch with friends, family and colleagues. We thank you for your patience and we are looking forward to introducing the enhanced service in your country shortly.


----------



## alib_i (Jul 31, 2004)

i think this link is wht you are looking for 


*yahoo.rajworld.net/


believe me .. it works


----------



## sailendra (Jul 31, 2004)

excellent! It really works. Thanks a lot alib_i. My mailbox is almost full and was looking which mails to delete. Now I dont need to bother for a While


----------



## siddhesh (Jul 31, 2004)

Hey guys,

I finally found out how to change the Language & Content if you can't see it in your Account Information. . . 

*1)* Go here -> *edit.yahoo.com/config/set_intl

*2)* Sign in using your Yahoo! ID & Pass

*3)* Set 'Language & Content' to 'English US'

*4)* You are done! Your mailbox is now upgraded to 100 MB!

*Trust me - it is no fake url designed to lure you into giving out your ID & Pass!*


----------



## lajs (Jul 31, 2004)

siddesh
thanks man!
at las i found my inbox becoming bigger to 100 mb
 *edit.yahoo.com/config/set_intl
really works....


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 31, 2004)

And all this while i was shouting hoarse abt this .................Chalo atleast u guys got a bigger mail account.


----------



## alib_i (Aug 1, 2004)

thnx shailendra ...

actually if you have yahoo.com account then you have the .. 'change language setings' link visible in account information page .. you can change it to 'english - india' if you want .( hey yahoo india offers addressguard fot free )

but if you have yahoo.co.in account then the 'change  language setting' link is not visible .. thats y you have to manually enter that link ..  by that "?set=intl" link given in last page ..

if you have a lot of accounts say one in rediff and one in gmail .. then i think there is no need to change yahoo to 100mb .. cos frankly speaking you dont need that much space ... and one really important feature of yahoo.co.in is addressguard is gone .. 

so its your choice ... you can change if you want ..


----------

